# Merlin been groomed



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Well Merlin was groomed yesterday he did really well especially because he's very timid and will not go to anyone. 
He's a little shorter than I wanted but I think he needed a good cut as he was getting quite matted. 
I must admit he looks quite different but I know his coat will soon grow. 

Before









After


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I think he looks absolutely gorgeous in the before and after shots.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

He looks beautiful! How old is Muttley? Meadow is having her first real trim on Monday (by me, under tuition), I'm quite nervous about it, in case I make a mess- if she ends up looking anything like Muttley I will be very pleased!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely, a nice length for this time of year and horrid weather. Good luck Von for Monday xx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Von said:


> He looks beautiful! How old is Muttley? Meadow is having her first real trim on Monday (by me, under tuition), I'm quite nervous about it, in case I make a mess- if she ends up looking anything like Muttley I will be very pleased!


Merlin is 7 months old next week
I have bought some clippers to cut him myself but because the matts were quite bad I was a little scared to do it so that is why I decided to have him done professionally. 
Plus the fact he won't let me even brush him he just keeps biting my ands and the brush. But the groomer said he just sat there and let her groom him, so I'll have to jet keep trying. 
Maybe next time he needs a cut I will have a go myself.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Really cute. And u will be surprised how quick the hair grows back. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry Minnie, I meant Merlin!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He looks soft and velvety, they did a good job.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely boy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He looks so good both ways and it does grow back so fast. Almost too fast. I was sad when I cut Jake and now I am thinking I should have gone a bit shorter


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that Merlin looks magic! And I'm sure that his coat must feel wonderful! 
You will really aprreciate how much quicker it is to dry him after walks in the rain!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I think that Merlin looks magic! And I'm sure that his coat must feel wonderful!
> You will really aprreciate how much quicker it is to dry him after walks in the rain!


Yeah it's been great letting him out into the garden and only giving his paws a quick wipe. And yes he feels lovely I keep running my hands up and down his back, he keeps looking at me and I'm sure he thinks I'm a nutter!!!!

Getting more use to him now


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks gawjus!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

He looks like my max in the before picture!

Very handsome indeed!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Merlin is Millies lookalike...... he is adorable and when I got Millie groomed/trimmed again she looked exactly the same as Merlins after pic...... i must say i didn't like it at first, my hubby and kids did. i much prefer Millie longer coated. Her coat did grow back after a few weeks though. She is due ano groom soon. Im getting worried about the matts etc appearing and want to learn to groom her myself eventually. Need to know what I need and where from tho so any advice welcomed. xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

A week after his groom Merlin is looking lovely - so soft and curly.
His hair as already grown !!!!
He did look a bit different after the cut but he really did need it as the matts we're coming thick and fast. 
I had already bought some clippers so I'm going to have a go myself if I can get him to sit still and not keep biting my hands. He's terrible to brush won't hold still at all. 
I have noticed that he's scratching a bit ( not too bad ) but wondered if this is why he's started to get matts. 
I'm sure until a few weeks ago he never used to scratch himself.


----------

